# Help me please!Cant choose a board.



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

ive mananged to narrow down my choices to. 

sims impulse
The House Boardshop - Sims Impulse Snowboard Package - Men's

rossignol sultan
The House Boardshop - Rossignol Sultan Snowboard Package - Men's

f2 myst
The House Boardshop - F2 Myst Snowboard Package - Men's

rossignol legion
The House Boardshop - Rossignol Legion Snowboard Package - Men's

nitro revolt
The House Boardshop - Nitro Revolt Snowboard Package - Men's


im a beginner so i think these will last me a good 3 years. hopefully longer? which would you guys recommend? do you recommend any at all? haha. idk if the boots and binidngs that i can choose from are good either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2006)

bkplaya said:


> ive mananged to narrow down my choices to.
> 
> sims impulse
> The House Boardshop - Sims Impulse Snowboard Package - Men's
> ...


well if you don't care of the boots or bindings...your gonna be in for one hell of a time after every time u go boarding...ur feet and calfs are gonna be in lots of pain if u don't get the ones that fit you the best...but that's just my 2 cents:dunno:


----------

